# Want to go diving Friday or Saturday, night or day



## Fishindaddy (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm wanting to go diving anytime either Friday or Saturday. I can split costs for the boat. I don't want to drive to the springs; however, I would definitely be willing to go to OrangeBeach or Navarre for a shore dive. Night diving, spearfishing, you name it, I'm game. PM or email if interested.

Thanks,

Stacy


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

i am planning on goingsaturday. check my post in spearfishing.


----------

